# e-Cig's Great Hardware Demolition Sale



## YeOldeOke (30/8/16)

We are demolishing our Hardware section to focus more on our e-liquids and DIY section.

Everything must go. *All hardware is on sale at rock bottom prices PLUS* we offer free shipping on all orders that contain any Mods or Atomizers.

*Lowest prices Plus Free Shipping.* It doesn't get any better than that. 


https://e-cig.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/16)

We have a few items left. Prices on mods and atomizers *include shipping*.

*Wismec Noisy Cricket Mechanical Mod – Black*
*Wismec Noisy Cricket Mechanical Mod – Silver*

*IJoy Limitless RDTA – 24mm Silver*
*Sigelei Moonshot RDTA – Silver*
*Smok TFV4 Sub Ohm Tank Full Kit – Silver*
*Smok TFV4 Sub Ohm Tank Full Kit – Black*
*Augvape Druid RDA Silver*
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Silver*
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black*
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Silver*
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Black*
*iJoy Tornado RDTA – 24mm Silver*
*iJoy Tornado RDTA – 24mm Black*
*Wotofo Ice Cubed RDA*
*Vaporesso Gemini RTA Full Kit- Black*


*UD Ni200 26ga 30ft*
*UD Kanthal A1 Triple Twisted 28ga 15ft*


*Muji Organic Japanese Cotton Pads -10 pack*



All orders containg a mod or atomizer qualifies for free shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Please note that this offer as it currently stands will expire tonight (26/9) at 18:00.


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/9/16)

The free shipping offer has been dropped as we have restructured all our shipping into tiered shipping. However, the sale goes on, with prices further reduced to clear what is left. 

The total cost of these items, including shipping, is now lower than yesterday.


Take it away, Sam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/9/16)

Left in stock:

*Augvape Druid RDA Silver R230
iJoy Tornado RDTA – 24mm Silver R290
Wotofo Ice Cubed RDA R320
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Silver R355
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black R355
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Silver R355
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Black  R355
Smok TFV4 Sub Ohm Tank Full Kit – Black R390
Sigelei Moonshot RDTA – Silver R420*


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

Updated left in stock above.


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/10/16)

Update - Almost everything gone! Prices dropped further on the pieces left.

Left in stock:

*Augvape Druid RDA Silver R210
Wotofo Ice Cubed RDA R290
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Silver R320
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black R320
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Silver R320
iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 5ml Black  R320

All below cost.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/10/16)

We only have one of each of the hardware list above left and would like to get it off our site, so we will throw in 30ml of juice of your choice for free with each item purchased. Just note which flavour(s) you want during checkout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

Please don't forget to specify the flavour and nic content of the juice you pick during checkout, else it may hold up the delivery of the hardware.


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

Left in stock:

*Augvape Druid RDA Silver *R210
*Wotofo Ice Cubed RDA *R290
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Silver *R320
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black *R320

*
*
All below cost. 1 only of each left. Free 30ml of juice with each piece.


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

Only 4 items left in stock. Remember the 30ml complimentary All Day Vapes juice per item. Please add a note at checkout specifying which flavour/s.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/10/16)

Left in stock:


*Wotofo Ice Cubed RDA *R290
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Silver *R320
*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black *R320



All below cost. 1 only of each left. Free 30ml of juice with each piece.


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/11/16)

Only one item left in stock!!


*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black *R320



Below cost and with free 30ml of juice.


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/11/16)

We have *only one item of hardware* left in stock!! We need to get it off the site. So we'll add 1x100ml juice to it for free.


*iCloudCig Moradin RTA – 3ml Black *R320



Below cost and with free 100ml of juice. Name your choice in a note during checkout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

